# Ya know... for a $2.50 smoke...



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

I was pretty impressed. Of course right after I took this photo, I lapped it.

Plus it tastes pretty darn good, too.


----------



## jakesmokes (Mar 10, 2011)

What kind of cigar is it? Sorry.. I can't read the label too well. Pinar del something?


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Pinar del Rio


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

jakesmokes said:


> What kind of cigar is it? Sorry.. I can't read the label too well. Pinar del something?


Pinar Del Rio and Neal lapping it is always the risk with seeing how long an ash will hold. I tend to ash early so I don't find myself saying "Let's see how long this baby will go" :rofl:

Oh and by the way I had an Oscuro, "thanks to Ron" and thought the same thing. decent smoke


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

jakesmokes said:


> What kind of cigar is it? Sorry.. I can't read the label too well. Pinar del something?


Pinar del Rio Classico/Exclusivo

Purchased in a 5-er of other Pinar blends. And tbh, I'm still really enjoying the aftertaste of this one. It was great right after lunch and was a nice smooth, mild blend. Let me see if I can find the specs on this one...

Pinar del Rio Classico Toro 6 x 60 or 5 x 60... just a really good lunch smoke.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

That's a 60 gauge? doesn't look like it. 

I've had a bunch of the sun grown and they are pretty decent in the morning with a cup of coffee but just recently tried the Oscuro that RGraphics bombed me with and really liked the chocolatey finish.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

PDR is kicking out some GREAT new lines. Do yourself a favor and pick up some of the 1878s, put them away for a few months to get the humidity down, and then smoke 'em... It's like a treat every time.

I opened a box of Oscuro Lanceros yesterday and they smelled like minty dark chocolate. So good.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> That's a 60 gauge? doesn't look like it.
> 
> I've had a bunch of the sun grown and they are pretty decent in the morning with a cup of coffee but just recently tried the Oscuro that RGraphics bombed me with and really liked the chocolatey finish.


It may be a 54 or something. It's not a monster, but it's not below 50. I'll check when I get home. I have some others that came in the sampler that are the same size.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

6x50 on the toro. I picked up a PDR at a B&M and liked it so much I picked up a 20 sampler. They are resting right now but your picture in tempting me.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Color me embarrassed. I'm pretty sure it was the Robusto weighing in @ 5 x 50.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> 6x50 on the toro. I picked up a PDR at a B&M and liked it so much I picked up a 20 sampler. They are resting right now but your picture in tempting me.


Oddly enough, it was in one of the first samplers I picked up back in early July, so it's got roughly 1 1/2 months of rest on it. Not a lot, really, but I was pleased and will keep this in mind as something I want to try more of. If I end up liking all of them, I'll probably just order the sampler they have at CI. The boxes of Robustos are on back order currently.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Neil please circle the right answer

Churchill (7.0" x 50)	
Corona Gorda (6.0" x 46)	
Double Magnum (6.0" x 60)	
Robusto (5.0" x 50)	
Toro (6.0" x 52)	
Torpedo (6.5" x 52)


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I picked this up on a one day sale a week ago for $35. I will keep my eye open and let you know if I run across anything.

The Pinar del Rio Mega-Sampler includes:
5 - Pinar del Rio Habano Sun Grown Toro (6" x 50)
5 - Pinar del Rio Habano Oscuro Toro (6" x 50)
5 - Pinar del Rio Habano Clasico Toro (6" x 50)
5 - Pinar del Rio Habano Seleccion Toro (6" x 50)


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

My problem is that it was one of my early buys and I don't think CI offers the sampler anymore. Shoot... I've looked through my order history on each and every site and for the life of me, I can't find it. It *might* have been from the DPG sampler I ordered, but... I don't think so. Anyway, I'll check the size when I get home and see. I'm pretty sure it was Robusto.


----------



## dougdog76861 (Jul 12, 2011)

i will have to check them out


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just picked up some PDR today Habano Obscuro 5 pack for 15 bucks. Can't wait to get them in and give them a try.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

szyzk said:


> PDR is kicking out some GREAT new lines. Do yourself a favor and pick up some of the 1878s, put them away for a few months to get the humidity down, and then smoke 'em... It's like a treat every time.
> 
> I opened a box of Oscuro Lanceros yesterday and they smelled like minty dark chocolate. So good.


+1 on both the capa maduro and the oscuro - great smokes period, and great smokes for bang-for-your-buck.


----------

